# 12 Point Has the Most State Champions...



## BlackArcher (Jul 24, 2010)

12 Point Archery in Covington GA Has more state champions (Past and present)
 than all the other Archery Stores combined.. Geez.. Where you at baby..?

"Stiring the Pot! Cause I can!"  Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 24, 2010)

last chance isn't exactly an archery shop, but we've got our share of state. regional and national champions.  i really don't want to get into a bragging contest


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 24, 2010)

Ah! Geez Get your Brag on...


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 25, 2010)

no braggin'..it ain't my style


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

I like your style  Old Geez.. and no bragging needed, I'm sure every region of Georgia has won there share of State/national championships. Congrats to everybody for what they have done and will do in the future. I don't know about everybody else, but I didn't think it was a contest of who could win the most championships. For me its good fun and fellowship. If it gets to be any more than that I dont know if I want a part of it. When too much competition is involved it takes the FUN out of it and it gets too serious.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 25, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> no braggin'..it ain't my style



Good Job geez,,,Bragging seems to be the only thing alot of groups seem to be able to do ...


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 25, 2010)

*Ans the question (its not bragging if you flaunt it)*

Oh! Bragging is part of it...  When you win one of those things.... 
You want the world to know...  and our archery world is small... 
oh! and I swear you are missing the point.. 
When last you shot a big buck and kept it a secret?   
We got some new stores for 2011.  Maybe we can get a friendly  going.

"An advocate for braggers that can back it up"   Spanka


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I can see what you mean by that and there is nothin wrong with friendly competition, I just meant I dont think thats what its all about.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, but Kailey has 3/4 of them.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> Yeah, but Kailey has 3/4 of them.



bingo.....good point Patrick!!
Some of us shoot for fun, some of us shoot because we like the competition, some of us shoot for both reasons. If there weren't some fun involved, there would be a lot less of us.
Maybe Big E's point was missed a little, sure some of 12 Point's shooters have had a fantastic year, but so have a lot of other establishment's shooters. There's nothing wrong with a little boasting, as long as it doesn't get to cocky....
Everybody should get their 15 minutes.........but in Kailey's case, well.......I think it's gonna last a little longer than that!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 25, 2010)

....cause we all know its where you buy your equipment that matters.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, and kailey shot over at the chicken house a couple of nites, so 12 points can only take partial credit for my heroine, lol!!  we've got more spot shooters than 3d folks with titles, but i just am not going into specifics.  (although it is tempting)  let's just say we both have our share, and leave it at that!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> yeah, and kailey shot over at the chicken house a couple of nites, so 12 points can only take partial credit for my heroine, lol!!  we've got more spot shooters than 3d folks with titles, but i just am not going into specifics.  (although it is tempting)  let's just say we both have our share, and leave it at that!!



As long as they are from Georgia, I agree, I don't care which discipline they choose, they are all winners!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2010)

ScarletArrows said:


> ....cause we all know its where you buy your equipment that matters.



Sometimes it does......just because someone sells archery equipment, doesn't necessarily mean they can work on it. There are plenty of good ones in Ga, but there are some not so good ones too...You can't play a good game if your equipment isn't up to snuff. In my case, my stuff is good to go, it's just that I can't shoot it straight!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 25, 2010)

never said where you get your equipment worked on wasn't important... as a tech, I completely understand that aspect of our sport...what I sarcastically implied is simply this--->

Good shooters will shoot their equipment well regardless of where they buy it. 

And you could read into my implications as to say as well that for any shop to claim a shooters accomplishments a result of their actions is crazy, as well as a few other choice words I will omit.  Less you had a hold of the bow...release...or magically guided each arrow. The only thing you may have done is sold a piece of equipment, tuned it, or gave some instruction...that shooter is a State Champion...give credit where credit is due.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations 12Pt. Archery for all of your accomplishments.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2010)

ScarletArrows said:


> never said where you get your equipment worked on wasn't important... as a tech, I completely understand that aspect of our sport...what I sarcastically implied is simply this--->
> 
> Good shooters will shoot their equipment well regardless of where they buy it.
> 
> And you could read into my implications as to say as well that for any shop to claim a shooters accomplishments a result of their actions is crazy, as well as a few other choice words I will omit.  Less you had a hold of the bow...release...or magically guided each arrow. The only thing you may have done is sold a piece of equipment, tuned it, or gave some instruction...that shooter is a State Champion...give credit where credit is due.



Ok if you say so.....two years ago I had never shot a 3D tournament...thanks to 12Point Steve for his ability to tune a bow, thanks to Ken Skinner (jersey outlaw) for inviting me to my first shoot at Lake Oconee, thanks to Steve again and Miss Ginger, others like Danyale McDonald, Griv, Peacock, Michael Farmer,(yes, I said Michael Farmer...) and a couple others, whom without their help and assistance, and a few tips along the way, I could have not won my class at the first national ASA shoot I ever attended. Did I shoot the bow and make the shots???? Of course I did, but could I have done that without their help? Probably, but I do know one thing, they sure made it a heck of a lot easier. 
So there...credit where credit is due.


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 25, 2010)

fair enough...takes a village, not just the supply store ;-)


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 25, 2010)

ScarletArrows said:


> "...to say as well that for any shop to claim a shooters accomplishments a result of their actions is crazy,"



Man I have stirred up the pot again.

Credit:Consider this... UFC has camps that produce good fighters.  
Although the fighter gets the win.  The camp is still credited for their participation in his fighting style.
Boasting: Furthermore I have not met a hunter that does not boast as to the biggest deer he slew with his bow.
All I am saying is that 12 point shooters have been representing in a big way. 

It may be a combination of several facts. Not withstanding the talent pool. 
eg Thursday nights practice where we get together and shoot.  
It may be the expert bow tech/owner which provide tips.  
Not forgetting our lady coach that had something to with every champ in the 12pt camp.
don't get too serious with it fellas... 

My original statement was a play on words from One of our fav bow companies


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 26, 2010)

quite a few shops can boast the same statement...reality of the situation is that love of the sport doesn't require any single "shop" or "club" to produce great archers...its a requirement of all of them. 

I'm curious as to why anyone would feel the need to stir the pot in this instance? Less it had something to do with self promotion, or ego...but I digress 

“True humility is intelligent self respect which keeps us from thinking too highly or too meanly of ourselves. It makes us modest by reminding us how far we have come short of what we can be.”
 Ralph W. Sockman


----------



## watermedic (Jul 26, 2010)

One thing that i defintely will say is that 12 point has more shop shooters than any place I have ever seen.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 26, 2010)

chuck...what is a "shop shooter???"


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 26, 2010)

Yall leave E alone now, all he was saying was that everybody won a state championship this year except him.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 26, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Yall leave E alone now, all he was saying was that everybody won a state championship this year except him.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 26, 2010)

*Shameless has a name it is "SPANKA" LoL*



ScarletArrows said:


> I'm curious as to why anyone would feel the need to stir the pot in this instance? Less it had something to do with self promotion, or ego...but I digress



Ha Ha..It is shameless self promotion...  Yup that is what it is.. You caught me!



ScarletArrows said:


> “True humility is intelligent self respect which keeps us from thinking too highly or too meanly of ourselves. It makes us modest by reminding us how far we have come short of what we can be.”
> Ralph W. Sockman



Toot your "VOO VOO ZAA LA" if you have breath...tomorrow is  not promised Spanka



BlakeB said:


> ..everybody won a state championship this year except him.


...and my ego wants to cry about it....  But I won't let him... so I post this thread instead..


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Toot your "VOO VOO ZAA LA" if you have breath...tomorrow is  not promised Spanka



God help the fool that brings one of those annoying things to a shoot...


----------



## Miss Ginger (Jul 26, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Man I have stirred up the pot again.
> 
> Credit:Consider this... UFC has camps that produce good fighters.
> Although the fighter gets the win.  The camp is still credited for their participation in his fighting style.
> ...



Thanks Ezra. Means a lot.
Miss Ginger


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 26, 2010)

*"b"*

Don't "B" afraid µ!   â•žâ”¼â”€â”€ Needles don't hurt! Really! they don't...


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 27, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> 12 Point Archery in Covington GA Has more state champions (Past and present)
> than all the other Archery Stores ombined.. Geez.. Where you at baby..?
> 
> "Stiring the Pot! Cause I can!"  Spanka



How many of those were beyond the red stake? Just asking.


----------



## badcompany (Jul 27, 2010)

The red take? Been drinking again I see.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 27, 2010)

badcompany said:


> The red take? Been drinking again I see.



MY BAD


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 27, 2010)

badcompany said:


> The red take? Been drinking again I see.



been hanging out with Ronny.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 27, 2010)

badcompany said:


> The red take? Been drinking again I see.



Man that's sucks I missed it.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 27, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> How many of those were beyond the red stake? Just asking.



OK OK... Digression.... Georgia Has more Champs than all other  States combined!....  
Anyone on here from any other state than GA.... Defend your State...

"Not done Cooking... Stirring some more"  Spanka


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 27, 2010)

well, e-man, i guess you pushed all the right buttons.  leon is amassing all  of our state championship belt buckles, medals, pins, plaques, etc..  the gbaa hasn't given out belt buckles in years, they just started back this year..the gaa just gives out medals and pins.   there are records on all of their websites.  we'll just have to see, who has the most state  champs.


----------



## GRIV (Jul 27, 2010)

*Here's some that will be sitting out in one of those new archery shops*

 i'm just sayin'


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 27, 2010)

nicce, but we're only counting ga. state championships..i see a couple of gbaa belt buckles, but you've been in walla walla for a lot of years, lol!!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I knew you were just counting state, I just thought ezra might want a look at the whole shelf. 

Yep it's been a long time since I've shot a state shoot. I plan to fix that soon.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah, you were little more than a tad when you left, but i can still remember you out at gwinnett sporting 2 state belt buckles..you were da man..especially when you and brian huff used to tie up over in grayson..drop 1 x and you were on the trailer, lol!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah! Now we be cooking with Grease... 
 Come Leon "Last Chance Archery", Come GRIV 4.0...  
I know yall  holding a "B.A" ( Bad _ _ _ ) Archer  degree over there...   
This may shape up to be a friendly between the talent pool. 

"Indoor is Next"  right after this weekend... and right after deer season...  Right after new bow season... 

YUP!  "INDOOR"



GRIV said:


> i'm just sayin'


OH! Nice Pic!  Are those real? WoW. Now we know what we up against.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah, i thought this peeing contest was over, and i go into leon's office and he's got all of his belt buckles scattered all over his desk...and he was hot, as in high dudgeon.  he told everybody to bring it.  oh, well, here we go.  i guess we are cooking with mazzola


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 28, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> yeah, i thought this peeing contest was over, and i go into leon's office and he's got all of his belt buckles scattered all over his desk...and he was hot, as in high dudgeon.  he told everybody to bring it.  oh, well, here we go.  i guess we are cooking with mazzola




LoL... Now that is funny...  but I love it... 
I hope this will get an inter shop thing going... 
So we can crown the "B.A" Best Archer of our local celebs...


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2010)

well. big-e, i see you're still on line because your little green light is on...and i'm here to tell ya, you have really opened up a can of worms here.  12 pts has some good shooters, BUT they don't have any good OLD shooters.  you messed up by not putting a time limit on this thing.  we've got folks that have been in the game for 20 years with plenty of hardware.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 28, 2010)

Now you getting it...  Get you brag on... The Younglins need to know of the past...  
Last I checked (maybe I did not did deep enough) 
There was no "Archers Hall of Fame" cause you would be in it...

Show the hardware! TTake some pics... 
Let the juniors know who paved the way...  

Yup! that is what I say..  
egos!  bragging!  bah hum bug... 
Let the masses know...  say it loud say it proud...


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2010)

just to give you a "little for instance"..i see you're on line over at facebook and you're friends with brandi deloach.  go over and check out her archery album.  she's national champion and has been around the block several times.  she's very young and some of those pic's are OLD!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 28, 2010)

Seriously Geez:I know these better than anyone... I Travel to the shops and shoot.  All I am saying is that let it out.  This is our local forum.  This is archery competition forum.  We have Competition, Archers, BowTechs, DeerSayers(they got their forum) that should be remembered while they are alive..  and not after it is all said and done...  give praises where praises are due..  for eg.  Who won Amicalola Open Trophy Three years ago.  Who won the Jamboree 3 years ago, Who won Habitat for Humanity 3 years ago..

Maybe GRIV will have a section on his SITE for Local Accomplishment.

"It's all about competition..."  Spanka


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 28, 2010)

E, 

I got it figured out.... if you find the most obscure state championship you can find.... drive 4 hours to get there... and shoot in a class where you are the only competitor... you can win a buckle!! Alabama only had 62 shooters and 1 semi... but the shoot was great and the course was fun so maybe will start growing their federation.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2010)

E,  only STATE championships count..no local shoots or jamborees, etc. (asa, gbaa,gaa).  the operative letter is "g" for georgia, although we used to have quite a few interlopers from n & s carolina before you had to show your affiliation.  most of these organizations have fallen on to bad times of late, but they used to be huge.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 28, 2010)

Hate to tell ya but over the last few years, My shop has a bunch of state champs...

Chuck


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 29, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> E,
> 
> I got it figured out.... if you find the most obscure state championship you can find.... drive 4 hours to get there... and shoot in a class where you are the only competitor... you can win a buckle!! Alabama only had 62 shooters and 1 semi... but the shoot was great and the course was fun so maybe will start growing their federation.



Hmnn.. That is one shady way to do  it... Strongly Disapprove!

"Growing federations with outsiders, No!" Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang, theres a few good smack talkers in here. Championship material !


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 29, 2010)

i didnt start this thread or have anything to do with it before hand but i am proud of all my staff shooters. and we have had some great success over the years. past and present.you guys are right the shop owner dosent shoot the boy the shooter does but it dosent hurt to have him stand behind you and take pride in his work and give a little coaching every now and then. i do take pride in my work and ALL MY SHOOTERS,weather its 3-d ,dots, first time bowkill or several pope and young deer i stand behind my shooters even if your not a "shop shooter" if i work on your bow i want you to shoot well. you guys are right ,ga. has a lot of excellent shooters all over. we should be proud as a state of our accomplishments. maybe asa should change there name to GA.SA  good shooting to all.


----------



## In the zone (Jul 29, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> i didnt start this thread or have anything to do with it before hand but i am proud of all my staff shooters. and we have had some great success over the years. past and present.you guys are right the shop owner dosent shoot the boy the shooter does but it dosent hurt to have him stand behind you and take pride in his work and give a little coaching every now and then. i do take pride in my work and ALL MY SHOOTERS,weather its 3-d ,dots, first time bowkill or several pope and young deer i stand behind my shooters even if your not a "shop shooter" if i work on your bow i want you to shoot well. you guys are right ,ga. has a lot of excellent shooters all over. we should be proud as a state of our accomplishments. maybe asa should change there name to GA.SA  good shooting to all.



Well said Steve!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 29, 2010)

I see a friendly inter-club team indoor shoot taking shape...

Who's game for a BBQ and "all club championship" some time this winter?


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 29, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> E,
> 
> I got it figured out.... if you find the most obscure state championship you can find.... drive 4 hours to get there... and shoot in a class where you are the only competitor... you can win a buckle!! Alabama only had 62 shooters and 1 semi... but the shoot was great and the course was fun so maybe will start growing their federation.



South Carolina was worse than that if I remember correctly there were that many who qualified and only about 16 actually shot the championship. We shotgun started 6 people at 9 am on Sat morning! 

Ive been really thinking trying to figure out a way to get better participation in SC ... but everybody just wants to complain about the problems but nothing is being done to fix it.

Until it gets better im gonna keep crossing the river and shooting with you guys! I have had more fun with yall this year anyway! (If yall dont mind shootn with a Carolina boy!)


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2010)

You all right wit me Mckie!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 29, 2010)

Paper and foam wont consistently put dinner on the table.
The Army Navy Store has the most Cold Blooded KILLERS !   So put that in your cooker and smoke it !


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> South Carolina was worse than that if I remember correctly there were that many who qualified and only about 16 actually shot the championship. We shotgun started 6 people at 9 am on Sat morning!
> 
> Ive been really thinking trying to figure out a way to get better participation in SC ... but everybody just wants to complain about the problems but nothing is being done to fix it.
> 
> Until it gets better im gonna keep crossing the river and shooting with you guys! I have had more fun with yall this year anyway! (If yall dont mind shootn with a Carolina boy!)



You can shoot with this GA boy anytime you want to!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 29, 2010)

there are 2 friendly indoor shoot-downs every year,  one's at fort gordon and the other is in conyers.  no bbq though, but if it would get more participation they would probably get some, lol!!  well, chuck, you might as well get your hardware together...the more the merrier.  if you're over augusta way, you've probably got more than lc and 12p put together.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 30, 2010)

*Progressive Dominance...*



KMckie786 said:


> .
> 
> Until it gets better i'm gonna keep crossing the river and shooting with you guys! I have had more fun with yall this year anyway! (If yall dont mind shootn with a Carolina boy!)



Brian/Mackie, 
You may have a Point Son! "Crossing the GA State Lines..."
I guess us GA Boys need to expand our dominance.  
You asked for it "Mackie" 3D 2011....  I'll cross the line..  
and I'm bringing my whole conglomerate with me..

 Good Luck this weekend fellas..

"Wide Spread Archery Panic, its about to ensue! " Spanka


----------



## red1691 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't care if I place, just who's cooking the Q?



GRIV said:


> I see a friendly inter-club team indoor shoot taking shape...
> 
> Who's game for a BBQ and "all club championship" some time this winter?


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 6, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> Oh! Bragging is part of it...  When you win one of those things....
> You want the world to know...  and our archery world is small...
> oh! and I swear you are missing the point..
> When last you shot a big buck and kept it a secret?
> ...



I am glad you posted this because it reminds me to never brag.
If you post some recommendations to others becasue of your accomplishments is one thing but to just brag because you won something is another...just my .02


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 6, 2010)

good .02 i just hope this thread dies a natural death w/o all the actual numbers, lol!!


----------

